# Windows Media Player 11 Library Help



## Fraptor01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi, I am having trouble with Windows Media Player 11. When WMP 11 opens, my Library including video and music are totally missing, as well as the playlists. It says There are no items in this library yet - the Player is searching for digital media files in the background. Click Here to add files to the library now. I click on this link and nothing happens. I still have all my music in the My Music Folder and I can play them, but they dont add on to the library while they play. Most of my files are WMA and some are MP3 and always works with out a problem. I have done my own troubleshooting, first, I cleared the WMP Database, no effect, then I dragged and dropped all my music files in to WMP but this also had no effect. Then I reinstalled WMP 11 from the Microsoft website. I still cant play music from the library and must go through the My Music Folder. This started to happen about 3 weeks ago. I hate it when things don't work! Please Help!


----------



## Fraptor01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Come on! Someone must know this!


----------



## Broly (Dec 17, 2007)

So can u launch any music files from WMP? Can you launch music files from my computer?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In Options/Library, make sure WMP is monitoring the correct folders.


----------



## Fraptor01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Broly, I can not lanch any music from WMP, however, I can go to My music and launch any media file from there, its just annoying to do so.
Hughv, WMP is monitoring folders in My Music. 
I have been active on a Microsoft Newsgroup on this matter and been told to rename the WMP Database, within the Microsoft Folder, however I get an Access Denied Error, meanwhile all instances of WMP is off in the Task Manager... 
So far after about 6 posts on the MS Newsgroup with a "silver" WMP support Member and a MS Moderator, I seem to have them baffled... Has any one had the problem??

Mr. Dale Preston on the MS Newsgroup recommended this from his Web Log, http://www.dalepreston.com/Blog/2007/03/windows-media-player-metadata-backup.html Scroll down to Rebuilding your Windows Media Player library database


----------



## svorax (Nov 13, 2007)

...i think theres a library search u can perform. i can't remember how to pull it up though... i think u hav to right click the library tab.


----------



## Fraptor01 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Thanks for the all the replies I have solved my problem with the help of some MS dudes down at Microsoft's Windows XP Newsgroup. Specifically Mr. Dale Preston and Zachd [MSFT]. The culprit was a corrupt database in the Microsoft > Media Player Folder of my machine. If any one has a similar problem here is how you fix it:

First find the Microsoft Folder on your Machine, it varies from brand to brand and is different on each computer. On my Gateway for example its under C:\Documents and Settings\Owner.YOUR-A846B26098\Local Settings\Application Data\Microsoft 
Now find the Media Player Folder
Next Open the Task Manager (Ctrl+Alt+Del) 
Click on the Processes Tab
End anything with the letters wmp in it such as wmpnetwk.exe and wmpscfg.exe by clicking on it and then End Process
Now rename the folder named Media Player, I named it Media Player new.
You only have a few seconds until the .exe's turns back on, so be quick it took me 3 tries
Youre Done!
This voids the old WMP Database and tells WMP11 to rebuild a new one. Just start WMP and wait as it finds all of you music. *

* Thanks Again I will return with any PC Problems!  
Happy New Year! Later.*


----------



## Glo151 (Dec 29, 2007)

Fraptor, Thank you SOOOOOO much for posting this info after solving your problem. Your thoughtfulness has probably saved me hours of headaches. I've been struggling w/ this same issue for weeks and had all but abandoned hope of using WMP11 again. My WMP Library is rebuilding as I type this and I couldn't be happier - thanks a million. I'll be sure to turn to this forum for any future tech issues, off to a great start so far...


----------



## Fraptor01 (Dec 23, 2007)

Glo, No Problem Dude!


----------



## mlong83 (Jan 22, 2008)

Fraptor, I've recently started experiencing the same issue that I believe that you had. Same symptoms, same problems restoring/rebuilding the database. I tried your solution last night, and thought I hit jackpot as it looked as though my library was being re-built (the first few files about 100 of 8000) successfully went into my database only for the import to stop. 

Regarding the fix that you recommended. What operating system as you using? It's just I cannot see any other processes in task manager which are to do with WMP. Also did you have to prompt WMP to import your files? I did when I thought that it had worked, so perhaps it hadn't after all.

Thanks in advance for any help. 

(Frustrated) Matt


----------



## yufeizhou (Mar 4, 2008)

thank you so much! Do you have any idea what might cause this problem? I dont want it to reoccur ever again.


----------

